# Two TVs for Rs. 2.5 lakh



## zero77cool (Nov 27, 2010)

In the market looking for two televisions.
Size isn't fixed, but one should be 47" or more and the other around 40". Again, the size is variable.

Looked around. The monolith Sony looked good, but online reviews surprisingly point out them to have serious flaws and crazy repairs involved.

Now, LG looks like its got some good TVs. And Samsung too.


Help please?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 28, 2010)

quite a big budget..for wht purpose u will gonna use dese...

and any particular feature you want?


----------



## zero77cool (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, quite a budget. Then again its an upgrade after almost a decade xD

The larger screen is for a living room and the smaller for bedroom.
Brilliant  quality for 2D. 3D is not needed. Thats the idea xD


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well i can suggest for different feature...
For Ultimate Sound Home Theatre 9 Speaker – LG42LH60YR – 65k (around)
If normal sound is required for you in bedroom(dnt wori this much sound will be sufficient for your room.. more than sufficient actually) and wanna use Broadband,DLNA or some wireless connection go with – LG42LD650 – 70k
Or if u wanna go with same above mentioned features and screen with 47” go wid : LG 47LD650 – 86k and for  living room basically with same broadband feature 55” – LG 55LD650 – 130k
But if u neither require Home Theatre Sound one or dat TV with broadband,wireless feauture go with – LG42LD460 – 55k only

and i can tell u abt oder brand too.. bt i will ask ma frnd 1st actually he is using Sony.. so i will let u knw.. 

till den.. tell me wht feature you basically want


----------

